# Level 5 wants to ask you which only JP game should be in USA?



## TyRaNtM (Jul 27, 2011)

Level 5 in their Facebook account: https://www.facebook.com/LEVEL5IA, have this poll:
What unreleased? LEVEL-5 game is the most exciting to you? (*Tentativ?e Titles. Currently only available in Japan):

*- NINOKUNI* (PS3)
- THE LITTLE BATTLERS* (PSP)
- PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY* (3DS)
- INAZUMA ELEVEN STRIKERS* (Wii)
- NINOKUNI* (DS)
- INAZUMA ELEVEN* (DS)
- TIME TRAVELERS* (3DS)
- Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle* (3DS)
- FANTASY LIFE* (3DS)
- Girl's RPG Cinderelife* (3DS)*

You can choose only one game for each Facebook account.
Choose wise.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

OH SHIT, this is awesome!

Level 5, you guys are geniuses!

I voted PL Vs. AA for this one.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 27, 2011)

damn why one?!?! id choose ninokuni(heard it was great) pl v. pw  and Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle.

wait didnt they say they were bringin ninokuni at least the ds version. any way ill vote later


----------



## Nujui (Jul 27, 2011)

I already forsee the one with the most votes.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I already forsee the one with the most votes.


Which is PL VS AA?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






You all vote PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY now!!!!


----------



## Souldragon (Jul 27, 2011)

In order

1- TIME TRAVELERS* (3DS)
2- FANTASY LIFE* (3DS)
3- PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY* (3DS)

The reason why I bought my 3ds as not for Zelda but it was because of Time Travelers..


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright, no doubt.

The other ones that I really want are Ninokuni and Inazuma Eleven, but the latter I have undubbed...however, it would likely be redubbed for the US, which I'd also be happy about.  Also, I think I'd like Fantasy Life, Mask of Miracle, and Time Travelers.


----------



## tenentenen (Jul 27, 2011)

Obviously it should be PL vs AA, but come on! Only one?
I've been DYING to try Time Travelers. It sounds like a great new IP.
Also, they can't NOT bring the next Layton here, right? RIGHT? I'd be devastated.


----------



## mori123 (Jul 27, 2011)

I of course voted for the Only good Option Nikokuni PS3, Yum! Die professor layton DIE!!

Flame off


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2011)

Souldragon said:
			
		

> In order
> 
> 1- TIME TRAVELERS* (3DS)
> 2- FANTASY LIFE* (3DS)
> ...


How does Fantasy Life beat Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney? 

Time Travelers, debatable I guess.

Tbh, I didn't even know they was making those other 3DS games. 

I would have chosen Time Travelers as my second. 

Nikokuni and pl vs aa seem is going to be the highest.


Edit: rewrite over lazy write.
AKA not broken caps lock,but lazy copy and paste.


----------



## Souldragon (Jul 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Souldragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy because I like games like Harvest Moon


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Souldragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's his opinion, calm down (and that's coming from me).

I really do want to remember what Fantasy Life and Time Travelers are, but if Fantasy is like Harvest Moon *and* made by Level 5, I'm up for it.


----------



## Necron (Jul 27, 2011)

Mmmm... tentative, but I would choose Inazuma Strikers or Ninokuni DS-Ps3, Im not so interested in PL vs AA


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Mmmm... tentative, but I would choose Inazuma Strikers or Ninokuni DS-Ps3, Im not so interested in PL vs AA


Oh, it's for the PS3?  Then I take back what I said.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 27, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> *
> - PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY* (3DS)*


*PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAASE*.
I was so looking forward to this game when I heard about it.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, it was a major reason for me buying the 3DS.  That and the unlikely Gyakuten Saiban 5.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 27, 2011)

If you're smart, you shouldn't all vote for PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY. It's quite obvious that this game will get most votes, so it's no doubt that this game will get a localization. More important is the second ranked game, which Level-5 will eventually consider to localize as well if there is enough fan demand. So you all should vote for your second favorite title.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2011)

Well if we are lucky they would do Nikokuni and the other game.

I took a look at Nikokuni and it looks pretty good overall.

Sleepy


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 27, 2011)

You bastards. VOTE for Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle. If you don't then I will stab each and everyone of you > 

Seriously, AA has cool characters, but the gameplay is so frickin boring. It doesn't work your brain at all.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2011)

EVERYTHING!
omg, i love you so much level 5

If I had a Facebook account, I would vote for PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You bastards. VOTE for Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle. If you don't then I will stab each and everyone of you >
> 
> Seriously, AA has cool characters, but the gameplay is so frickin boring. It doesn't work your brain at all.


I love the gameplay of AA, it's an adventure visual novel done right.  Plus, it's still Professor Layton in this case.

Also, PL:MotM will be brought over anyway.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jul 27, 2011)

You guys better try to support another game that isn't Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney. Why? Because this game already have a lot of votes and you can also give the opportunity to another game to be released in USA.

One of this games, can be Inazuma Eleven. It will be awesome if we have a proper translation (like my Inazuma Eleven: Remastered proper translation, using original names and voices) and release ALL games, not just the first one.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 27, 2011)

PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY has already most votes. Vote for your second favorite game and you will eventually get not one, but two localizations.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 27, 2011)

What? I thought they would release Ni No Kuni in the west anyway. At least for DS. There is already enough of Layton and Ace Attorney..

Everyone go vote for Ninokuni now, PS3 or DS! I am waiting since years, damnit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I love visual novels. Hell I fucking LOVVVVVVVVE 999. It literally had me scared through out the night when I played it in bed. But Phoenix Wright, the solutions and everything, a lot of it just seems way too random. And it doesn't slow down at all, it's just more randomness, and that by the time something logical comes around, you won't even know because you'll think "hmm, I must pick random".


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY has already most votes. Vote for your second favorite game and you will eventually get not one, but two localizations.
> We'd get the same result from everyone picking the game they want most.  Besides, if PL vs. AA gets enough votes we'll likely get MotM and Gyakuten Saiban 5, and Capcom might consider AAi2 for a translation if there's enough demand.
> QUOTE(ShadowSoldier @ Jul 26 2011, 11:36 PM) Don't get me wrong, I love visual novels. Hell I fucking LOVVVVVVVVE 999. It literally had me scared through out the night when I played it in bed. But Phoenix Wright, the solutions and everything, a lot of it just seems way too random. And it doesn't slow down at all, it's just more randomness, and that by the time something logical comes around, you won't even know because you'll think "hmm, I must pick random".


Yeah, it does get less fun when that happens, I rarely resort to picking random evidence as it ruins the game, but you're right.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2011)

ninokuni DS voted


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> ninokuni DS voted


It's sad how few votes it has.  That and Inazuma Eleven, I'd love to see a US dubbed Inazuma Eleven.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2011)

128 + mine 129 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it was obvious for layton + AA though.. 2 big franchises


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

The Obvious choice is Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney.

Then Mask of Miracle 

And last Ni no Kuni

Now if we can only get Capcom to be this cool.....


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jul 27, 2011)

1. PL vs AA
2. TIME TRAVELERS

They both look awesome, and more good 3DS games is welcome to me!

Wait, I don't have (and can't make) a Facebook. Someone, vote for me!


----------



## .Darky (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll vote for Ninokuni DS.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait so if people dont vote for Professor Layton Mask of Miracle we wont get it in the US then, thats stupid.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 27, 2011)

I voted PL Vs. AA. Hmm, idk what else to choose.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Wait so if people dont vote for Professor Layton Mask of Miracle we wont get it in the US then, thats stupid.


I didn't see it that way.

I see as "What game do you want the most? We work on that first" or could be just something to draw people in and this 
does really mean anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other words, I doubt that this would stop any localizations they are planning for this.


----------



## nintendoom (Jul 27, 2011)

Professor  Layton VS Ace [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 27, 2011)

As much as I've wanted to play PLvAA, I've gotta vote or Ni no Kuni. Although I wonder if they'll bring over the ds version as well...


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jul 27, 2011)

wow only 60 votes for Danball Senki/The Little Battlers...that's just wrong. That game is easily the best Level 5 game I have played (granted I haven't played Ni no Kuni yet)


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 27, 2011)

I voted for L vs AA but it nearly was a tie with Ninokuni (both, DS and PS3). 

There is one thing though that I don`t like about this poll: People who probably don`t own a 3DS, Wii or DS (so PS3-owner) naturally vote for Ninokuni, which is the only game for a Sony plattform beside Battlers and the Nintendo people vote for L vs AA but does that mean, that they aren`t interested in all those other games... I don`t think so, though now they know which title they have to get localized, be it Capcom or Nintendo


----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2011)

I voted for Ni no Kuni.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ni No Kuni PS3 !


----------



## Cyan (Jul 27, 2011)

a vote for localization ?
so, they only want to localize one of the games from that list ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's so bad that they don't intent to localize more games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If I could vote, I would choose Ni no Kuni (DS).
PS3 version would be great too. (though, I'll have to update to play it and loose homebrew). But for people with no homebrew support, it will be great on PS3.


----------



## ferofax (Jul 27, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Now if we can only get Capcom Nintendo to be this cool.....


fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but seriously, Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney is so gonna get localized. You people should have voted for the game that NEEDED it, i.e. Ninokuni DS. especially now that the DS is succeeded. Or Time Travellers even.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2011)

Voted for PL vs AA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should have voted for time travellers :S


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Voted for PL vs AA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are talking about facebook, couldn't you just switch it? 

And hey look it is a poll.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah PL vs AA already has enough votes to win


----------



## boombox (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, most of them look amazing, and I love Level-5 games >_<
I hope they bring them all out!!

My most wanted:

1. Ni No Kuni (PS3 version...love Ghibli!)
2. Professor Layton Vs. Ace Attorney
3. Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles


----------



## Shiro09 (Jul 27, 2011)

Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney, best matchup ever


----------



## Fel (Jul 27, 2011)

PL vs AA! And like some people said, it looks like we're going to get Mask of Miracles anyway because of the Layton series' popularity.


----------



## clegion (Jul 27, 2011)

Cmon Why , nobody voted for Little Battler, I want that game in english damnit


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

1) Any of the Ni no kunis

2) PL vs AA

3) Mask of Miracles


----------



## Ikki (Jul 27, 2011)

Man, they had 500 likes when I joined yesterday.

I voted for Layton vs Wright. I hope they do keep that poll in mind when deciding whether to localize the game or not.

The poll was put up less than 12 hours ago btw, no game has won yet.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, the votes for Ni no Kuni PS3 skyrocketed since I voted.


----------



## redact (Jul 27, 2011)

wasn't ninokuni a ds title? o.O


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> wasn't ninokuni a ds title? o.O


It's for both the DS and PS3.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 27, 2011)

DS and PS3 are both different stories in the same world. (So I was told)
Well, some differences, not a full different game, it will keep the same main story line.

It will have a different name :

DS : Ni no Kuni: Shikkoku no Madōshi. (The second world: The Jet-Black Mage)
PS3: Ni no Kuni: Shiroki Seihai no Joō. (The second world: The Queen of White Sacred Ash)


----------



## Satangel (Jul 27, 2011)

I have no knowledge of any of these titles, but I would like to support this cause. Splendid idea of Level 5, they really are a good development team!
So yeah, you guys suggest me what title I should vote for.


----------



## pokemonster (Jul 27, 2011)

Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney  Vote for this..


----------



## Cyan (Jul 27, 2011)

ni no kuni if you like RPG.

I would suggest to not vote for 3DS games, they will have time to decide to localize it later, while DS games will have more difficulty as the console is at the end of life.

ni no kuni is a RPG co-op with Ghibli team (animation and audio).
Other games I don't know a lot, but there are already a lot of layton and gyakuten games for DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It seems they already are localizing all Layton games, why including them in a poll? they decided to stop translating them for 3DS?

Inazuma Eleven (DS) : already have a full english translation patch, but I guess people with to flashcard would like to play that football-RPG game.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 27, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> *You guys better try to support another game that isn't Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney. Why? Because this game already have a lot of votes and you can also give the opportunity to another game to be released in USA.
> *
> One of this games, can be Inazuma Eleven. It will be awesome if we have a proper translation (like my Inazuma Eleven: Remastered proper translation, using original names and voices) and release ALL games, not just the first one.
> 
> QUOTE(pokemonster @ Jul 27 2011, 03:49 PM) Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney  Vote for this..



Not going to happen, especially seeing this game already has the most votes. 

@ Cyan, I like RPG games and I have a DS, so I guess that game gets my vote!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> ni no kuni if you like RPG.
> 
> I would suggest to not vote for 3DS games, they will have time to decide to develop it later, while DS games will have more difficulty as the console is at the end of life.


True, but if PL vs. AA doesn't get the highest, second highest, or third highest votes there is almost a 5% chance it will get localized at all.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 27, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I would suggest to not vote for 3DS games, they will have time to decide to develop it later, while DS games will have more difficulty as the console is at the end of life.


The problem with that and maybe that`s why so many people voted for LvsAA is that apparently Capcom is not localizing Miles Edgeworth 2 (only God know why, since the game sold 600K units and half of it comes from the western sales according to VGCharts), which is _very_ similar to the AA series so people could conclude that they may not have faith in the series as a whole to be successful in the west (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , I love it though). 

So I really don`t know who would publish this crossover if it would happen but this way people at least could signalize to Nintendo (who published the Layton-games in the west) that people in the west actually are interested in this game, even when Capcom may not be...


----------



## clegion (Jul 27, 2011)

Its the capcom problem, cancel everything that is not a cash cow franchise


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

clegion said:
			
		

> Its the capcom problem, cancel everything that is not a cash cow franchise


What does that have to do with this?


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it should be the highest. I'm pretty sure Capcom has no intention of localizing it, 
In my opinion, it needs to show lots of votes to get a chance of localization, we need to show all the support we can. Even if we vote for other titles that also look good (Ni No Kuni (PS3), Fantasy Life (3DS), Time Travelers(3DS), IE Strikers (Wii) ) they still will be undervoted, and have less chances to make it to America. But I think that if we support the one that has the most votes it will have even more chances to make it over. 
Huh, Ni No Kuni PS3 is slowly reaching AA vs Layton. Let's see who wins at the end...


----------



## Dann Woolf (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't know there was a PSTriple version of Ni No Kuni.


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 27, 2011)

Layton! Level 5 takes too long bringing the Layton games to America...


----------



## Waflix (Jul 27, 2011)

I voted for Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney, since I'm not sure it's going to be released in English. I think Layton will be released in English somewhere next year, so I didn't vote for that.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 27, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Layton! Level 5 takes too long bringing the Layton games to America...


This is just to decide whether to do it or not, it won't affect the speed.

I'm pretty sure voting for Layton 5 would be pointless since it's probably coming anyway.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact they made a America company, wouldn't localizations be faster?


----------



## Ikki (Jul 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly. But I'm talking about the poll influencing the speed, not the speed in general.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was gonna post saying "None, all are lame"

But when I read Prof Layton vs Ace Attorney, I jizzed.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 27, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> *- NINOKUNI* (PS3)*



What about the DS version? I don't have a PS3, I don't care about the PS3, I want it on the DS in English.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 27, 2011)

Only one? How the fuck hard can it be to translate text? People do it on here all the time and their not even payed for it.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Only one? How the fuck hard can it be to translate text? People do it on here all the time and their not even payed for it.


Not just Text, but the Voice Acting and Graphics as well.


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then look 4 options under the PS3 version


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 27, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Only one? How the fuck hard can it be to translate text? People do it on here all the time and their not even payed for it.


+1, we gotta shove this message onto the lazy game companies xD


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's way more than just text that needs to be translated such as Voice Acting and graphics...I already said this...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Only one? How the fuck hard can it be to translate text? People do it on here all the time and their not even payed for it.
> Calm down.
> 
> From the facebook.
> ...



See, I was right. What I said a few posts back, it doesn't effect the chances of the localizations.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jul 27, 2011)

I think based on the votes and fan-reaction; the chances that quite a few of the games included on the poll will be localized.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does, it was very much implied by the words " the poll is just to gauge interest".


----------



## basher11 (Jul 27, 2011)

definetly Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney


----------



## Ikki (Jul 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> See, I was right. What I said a few posts back, it doesn't effect the chances of the localizations.


It does. It just doesn't define them.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought they planned to relase Ninokuni outside japan... Anyway, Inazuma Eleven anime is now dubbed, so they'll probably relase the games in the US/Europe. I'm pretty much sure they will also relase Prof. Layton 3DS. So I would vote for Prof. Layton VS Ace Attorney or Time Travelers


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have never played or heard of these games with the exception of Prof. Layton. He was a hard game i pirated on the ds. I couldn't be a single pizzle. What was?...hmmm the village or something like that is was called.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 29, 2011)

"PROFESSOR LAYTON VS ACE ATTORNEY with 6107 votes was the clear winner in our poll! With over 13,655 total votes, we’re amazed by the reaction and grateful that all of you helped spread the word. The comments also showed us how excited everyone is about pretty much everything, and the developers in Japan will love to hear the news!"[/p]


Let's just hope for the best now.


----------

